#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [聚會] 驚抱一夏 福隆海灘一日遊

## lion

活動發起:酷必獅與軍虎

日期:明天!!(2006/08/05)
時間:13:00 於福隆7-11

遊憩行程 [第2可去可放棄]

1.必去(beach不是bitch)福隆淺灘
  靠魚港那一邊 門票0元
2.往東龍門渡假公園門票40元
  有山有水有海有溪有吊橋

交通:自板橋車站出發
自強號 2035次 10:50 到福隆(12:11)

攜帶物品
水槍/相機/角架/內褲/泳褲/眼鏡盒/
防水衣物袋/防晒油/海灘巾/扇子

返程
1.莒光 29次 16:54
2.莒光 47次 18:54

連絡與亂入 酷必熱線0919850725
PS 當天獸典3出版..[似乎無關本活動]

----------

